# nope to dope



## edharcourt

Bonjour, 

Je cherche un équivalent aussi "catchy" que la phrase anglaise, mais j'ai les neurones un peu embués...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

(de préférence aussi court que la VO)

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions ! 
Ed


----------



## Kecha

Malheureusement en France, on est pas très doué pour les messages de préventions "catchy".

Non à la drogue
Pas de place pour la drogue
Drogues, non merci
Dites non à la drogue
Non à la drogue, oui à la vie
Te défoncer, c'est t'enfoncer
...


----------



## jetset

La difficulté c'est de conserver la rime... _Dites stop à la dope _?


----------



## PlanC

*C'est pas écrit** con **sur mon front, ? ça rime bien aussi, mais c'est un peu long 
Bon mais pas con
Voici quelques mots en vrac en attendant de trouver mieux :
*baléze... 
sot...
baiser, berner, carotter, couillonner, embobiner, pigeonner, rouler
*Et voici aussi un lien web pour bien capter le sens du mot: dope*


----------



## edharcourt

Je pensais que ce serait inutile, mais je vais remettre cette phrase dans son contexte : 

Un médecin demande à une ado de 14 ans si elle a pris de la drogue. 
Elle répond (comme si c'était un message qu'on lui avait asséné et qu'elle avait retenu - ce qui est le cas a priori) : "Nope to dope !"

En français, j'imagine qu'elle répondrait "la drogue, c'est de la m..."
mais
 1) c'est très long
2) c'est pas le même niveau de langue
3) ce n'est pas très "catchy" (mais je crois que je ne trouverai pas une phrase qui claque de toute façon...)


----------



## jetset

"_La drogue c'est non _!"
ou, "_La drogue c'est niet _!" pour rendre le "nope".


----------



## PlanC

edharcourt said:


> Je pensais que ce serait inutile, mais je vais remettre cette phrase dans son contexte :
> 
> Un médecin demande à une ado de 14 ans si elle a pris de la drogue.
> Elle répond (comme si c'était un message qu'on lui avait asséné et qu'elle avait retenu - ce qui est le cas a priori) : "Nope to dope !"
> 
> En français, j'imagine qu'elle répondrait "la drogue, c'est de la m..."
> mais
> 1) c'est très long
> 2) c'est pas le même niveau de langue
> 3) ce n'est pas très "catchy" (mais je crois que je ne trouverai pas une phrase qui claque de toute façon...)


[S'il n'y a pas de solution, c'est qu'il n'y avait pas assez de contexte :]

Je craque mais plus (jamais) de crack ?
Pour faire une phrase aussi "catchy" essai aussi dans le sens  : *amphétamine, **psychotrope...*


----------



## pointvirgule

_La came, non madame !_


----------



## edharcourt

pointvirgule said:


> _La came, non madame !_


Formidablement "catchy" ! 
MERCI pointvirgule !


----------



## Itisi

pointvirgule said:


> _La came, non madame !_


Oui, c'est 'catchy', mais est-ce qu'elle peut dire ça à un médecin homme ?


----------



## edharcourt

Ça colle avec le personnage et avec la tête qu'elle fait, en tout cas. Et je trouve que ça renforce le côté "phrase-message".

_Cela dit, pour être honnête, c'est malheureusement un poil trop long par rapport à la VO. 
La gamine parle vite, j'ai une syllabe avec une labiale de trop en français, donc ce ne sera pas synchrone..._


----------



## litchi

Ou alors, plus simplement "La came, c'est mal"
La rime n'est pas top-top mais la répétition du A fait quand même son effet...


----------



## Itisi

jetset said:


> La difficulté c'est de conserver la rime... _Dites stop à la dope _?


Plus court : Stop à la dope 
 Ou : La dope, j'dis non.
Stoppons la dope.
La dope, je stoppe.


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

Dommage que la suggestion de pointvirgule (salut ) soit trop longue.  Je trouve ça en effet très "catchy".  

Comme je prononce _dope_ à l'anglaise, ça ne rime pas avec _stop_.

Mon petit effort (allitération à défaut de rime) :   _Stop aux stups !  _


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Je suis quand même assez surpris d'apprendre que "dope" rime avec "stop" dans le français européen parce que ça ne rime pas du tout ensemble en anglais, la langue d'où viennent ces deux mots.

 J'aime bien l'allitération proposée par Nicomon, mais d'un certain point de vue, elle (ainsi que pas mal des autres propositions) sonne plus comme un ordre alors que en anglais, je n'entends pas forcément un commandement.  Je l'entends plus ici comme une ellipse pour "I say nope to dope."


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas entièrement convaincue que « dope » rime avec « stop » en français européen non plus.  À vrai dire, je ne sais pas.

Sur le coup, j'étais assez fière de ma trouvaille, mais t'as raison.  Cette allitération ressemble plus à un ordre.
Je continue de trouver dommage que « _La came, non madame ! _» soit trop long.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Nicomon said:


> Je ne suis pas entièrement convaincue que « dope » rime avec « stop » en français européen non plus.  À vrai dire, je ne sais pas.



Seulement le dictionnaire _Larousse_, l'un rime avec l'autre, *dope *et *stop*.


----------



## jetset

I agree that stop (_stɒp_) and dope (_dəʊp_) don't rhyme in english, but in French, depending on the local accent, it can. Let's say it's an approximative rhyme, to try at least to keep the initial "stop".


----------



## mehoul

Nicomon said:


> Je continue de trouver dommage que « _La came, non madame ! _» soit trop long.



alors : pas de came, madame! c'est un chouïa plus court.


----------



## jetset

Encore plus court : "_Pas d'came, m'dame _!"  on économise deux lettres


----------



## Nicomon

Et mon _stop aux stups_, vous l'aimez pas ?    C'est au moins aussi court que la VO, même si ça ressemble à un commandement.  

On peut essayer de raccourcir et j'y avais pensé aussi, mais c'est  « _non madame _» que je trouve amusant. 
_La came, non m'dame?     _Est-ce que supprimer un « a » suffirait pour la synchro?


----------



## mehoul

dégueu la beuh!


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux qui comme moi n'auraient pas compris tout de suite la suggestion de mehoul :





> _*Beuh*_ is short for _*beuh*_-èr, which is verlan for herbe.


 Je crois qu'au Québec, l'équivalent serait _pot.  
_Il me semble que _dope _ratisse plus large que l'herbe/la mari...  mais ça fait langage d'ado, si c'est le ton voulu.


----------



## noir_ecaille

La came, c'est infâme.
La came, c'est pourrave.
La drogue, c'est merdique.
La dope, ça n'me botte pas.
La beuh, c'est dégueu.
La sniff, c'est horrible.


----------



## edharcourt

De la façon dont je le prononce, "dope" et "stop" ne riment pas non plus.

Je vous remercie tous pour vos efforts, mais j'ai bien peur que ça soit toujours un chouïa trop long et pas hyper synchrone. 
Elle parle vraiment vite et ferme bien la bouche en début et fin de phrase donc impossible de "tricher"...
"Pas de came" rentre, mais dans ce cas, autant mettre "non, pas de drogue/non à la drogue". 
C'est une ado qui ne se drogue pas, donc elle utiliserait certainement plus facilement le mot "drogue" que "came". 
On perd le "catchy", mais il faut savoir faire des concessions...  Je me rattraperai ailleurs...
Merci encore !


----------



## petit1

En plagiant noir_ecaille:  "_infâme la came_"
Ce qui donne 3 syllabes si on "resserre" _infâme ._


----------



## Nicomon

Reprenons du début... 





> Un médecin demande à une ado de 14 ans si elle a pris de la drogue.
> Elle répond (comme si c'était un message qu'on lui avait asséné et qu'elle avait retenu - ce qui est le cas a priori) : "Nope to dope !"


  C'est la parenthèse qui m'a fait penser à « _Stop aux stups »_.  Même longueur et à peu près le même mouvement de bouche, il me semble. 
Je trouvais que ça ressemblait à un message de prévention.  


> Oui, la drogue est trop présente dans les métros Bruxellois, disons-le tout net, _*stop aux stups*_ à la STIB (note: société de transport intercommunaux de Bruxelles)!


Sinon, et si tu ne crois pas qu'elle dirait « came »,  alors je ne vois pas mieux que « Non à la drogue » pour que ça ressemble à un message.


----------



## edharcourt

Nicomon said:


> C'est la parenthèse qui m'a fait penser à « _Stop aux stups »_.



Ce qui me dérange un peu dans "stop aux stups", c'est que "stups" me fait bcp penser à un terme policier ("brigade des stups"). (ce qui est sûrement totalement subjectif)
Dans l'absolu, c'est assez "catchy", mais j'ai peur qu'en le disant trop vite, ça ne soit pas très bien compris. A l'écrit, par contre, ça passerait nickel. (et c'est super synchro, effectivement  )

Mon dialogue donnerait ceci :
- Tu as pris quelque chose ce soir ? De la drogue ?
- Stop aux stups !


----------



## Nicomon

Dernière idée.  Et si elle ne disait ni drogue, ni came, ni stups? Puisque le médecin a déjà dit drogues...

- Tu as pris quelque chose ce soir ? De la drogue ?
- (Ben) non, c'est con !   

Ça marche, ou pas?


----------



## edharcourt

Nicomon said:


> - Tu as pris quelque chose ce soir ? De la drogue ?
> - (Ben) non, c'est con !
> Ça marche, ou pas?



Merci pour l'idée, mais on ne dit pas "con" à la télé !! (enfin, si, mais quand vraiment c'est justifié) 
Par contre, "Non, c'est naze" passerait... 
MERCI !!


----------

